# Mini Traveler tote



## JoeDelRey

Anyone else like the new mini Traveler tote? I originally wanted the all leather version but was unsure of how the size would work out, so I decided to get the canvas version and so far I’m liking it, my next MJ purchase will definitely be the all leather version


----------



## harrypaws

I have the small black one,  just saw the leather ones on line they look beautiful.
How is the size of the mini? Do you know how much smaller than the small it is? My worry about the leather is it would be heavy. MJ leather bags use gorgeous leather but I often fine them heavy.


----------



## Sjp704

I just ordered the mini one in blue yesterday and I'm so excited for it! I chose this over the small size because I think the mini would look better worn with the shoulder/crossbody strap.


----------



## JoeDelRey

harrypaws said:


> I have the small black one,  just saw the leather ones on line they look beautiful.
> How is the size of the mini? Do you know how much smaller than the small it is? My worry about the leather is it would be heavy. MJ leather bags use gorgeous leather but I often fine them heavy.


I only own one leather MJ bag and that’s my DTM Snapshot and oh my god, that leather is so nice, but very stiff, so I’m excited to try out the mini Traveler tote in leather. I actually own all three sizes of the Traveler tote, I can take pictures when I get home if you’d like?


----------



## JoeDelRey

Sjp704 said:


> I just ordered the mini one in blue yesterday and I'm so excited for it! I chose this over the small size because I think the mini would look better worn with the shoulder/crossbody strap.


I’m pretty thin, so the small size worn crossbody/shoulder looks so awkward on me, I only handheld carry it. The mini looks and feels so much better when worn crossbody/shoulders. I would like to add that the mini doesn’t have the inside pockets like the small and regular tote does


----------



## Sjp704

JoeDelRey said:


> I’m pretty thin, so the small size worn crossbody/shoulder looks so awkward on me, I only handheld carry it. The mini looks and feels so much better when worn crossbody/shoulders. I would like to add that the mini doesn’t have the inside pockets like the small and regular tote does


Yes, I was aware of that! It wasn't a deal breaker for me though since I don't tend to use the pockets inside of larger bags. Would you mind sharing some pics wearing it on the shoulder or crossbody?


----------



## harrypaws

JoeDelRey said:


> I only own one leather MJ bag and that’s my DTM Snapshot and oh my god, that leather is so nice, but very stiff, so I’m excited to try out the mini Traveler tote in leather. I actually own all three sizes of the Traveler tote, I can take pictures when I get home if you’d like?


That would be great if you don’t mind any chance you could do a what’s in my bag to compare the two? We are still in lockdown here in the UK so can’t go see them in person.
I adore my small tote and use it just going to the local shop for groceries whenever I can!


----------



## annabellet

I have the small tote and also the Mini size tote.


----------



## inkfade

I just got the mini leather tote today and LOVE it. I have a small summer traveler tote and loved it at first, but ultimately it was a little too big for me for everyday carry (I just don't carry that much stuff), and a little bit too small for a weekend bag. 

The mini holds my daily carry wonderfully (two pairs of rx glasses, a large notebook w/pen, wallet, Airpods, and phone). I'm not a fan of gold hardware, so will match with a strap with silver hardware, as I do like mixed metal looks. The leather is SO luscious and soft, it feels great to the touch and it looks great crossbody, which is how I intend to carry. It will definitely become my most used crossbody, it's my perfect size.


----------



## inkfade

My mini leather tote in the car


----------



## harrypaws

It looks lovely - once lock down is over in the UK might have to go check this out in person I haven’t seen anywhere stocking them yet locally


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

inkfade said:


> My mini leather tote in the car
> 
> View attachment 5010958



I didn’t know this style came in leather...! It’s gorgeous!


----------



## jules 8

I'm sooo excited. Just ordered the mini in Blue Shadow for my birthday present . I can't  wait to receive her


----------



## Ladysuss

annabellet said:


> I have the small tote and also the Mini size tote.
> 
> View attachment 5008966



I've been having a look at this bag for long time, but I cannot manage to decide which size I want. In my hometown we dont have any MJ shop, so I havent been able to see them live and compare. Does an ipad fit in the mini? What about a 15'' computer in the small version? 
Mainly what I have found is that the small is 33 cm wide and the mini 25 cm. But when I check reviews on Youtube, the mini looks bigger and the small looks smaller, so I'm pretty lost atm...


----------



## inkfade

Ladysuss said:


> I've been having a look at this bag for long time, but I cannot manage to decide which size I want. In my hometown we dont have any MJ shop, so I havent been able to see them live and compare. Does an ipad fit in the mini? What about a 15'' computer in the small version?
> Mainly what I have found is that the small is 33 cm wide and the mini 25 cm. But when I check reviews on Youtube, the mini looks bigger and the small looks smaller, so I'm pretty lost atm...



I cannot speak for the iPad mini, but I have a 15.6" laptop and just tried to put in my small traveler's tote, and it was way too long to fit sideways, at least two inches too long. I imagine the 15" laptop still would not fit. You'd have to stand it up vertically to fit, but then that would seem awkward to carry.


----------



## Ladysuss

inkfade said:


> I cannot speak for the iPad mini, but I have a 15.6" laptop and just tried to put in my small traveler's tote, and it was way too long to fit sideways, at least two inches too long. I imagine the 15" laptop still would not fit. You'd have to stand it up vertically to fit, but then that would seem awkward to carry.


Look what you did!! I have just bought it...


----------



## Jaime

I just bought the leather one it is amazing. The leather is so soft and gorgeous. Unlike the canvas mini the leather one does have an interior pocket. I really didn't expect to buy but it was on sale and I wanted to grab one just to see if it was worth it and I'm glad I did. I got the pink I think they call it peach because 99% of my collection is black so this was a pop of colour without spending too much in case I don't use it often.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Here's my mini red and small cake tote.


----------



## dropsofjupiter

Jaime said:


> I just bought the leather one it is amazing. The leather is so soft and gorgeous. Unlike the canvas mini the leather one does have an interior pocket. I really didn't expect to buy but it was on sale and I wanted to grab one just to see if it was worth it and I'm glad I did. I got the pink I think they call it peach because 99% of my collection is black so this was a pop of colour without spending too much in case I don't use it often.



Can I ask where you got it on sale? I've been eyeing the twine color and would love to get a deal


----------



## Jaime

I am in Australia so it was an Australian store. Probably not reduced enough to import from unless you are in Australia?


----------



## Lolly

I really want one of these but I never pull the trigger. Maybe soon. I love all the photos on here of the mini one.


----------



## toujours*chic

I bought the beige canvas mini and for the price, I am very happy with it. Very cute and functional. I bought a few MJ straps as well for a pop of color. Wish these totes had more of a variety of strap colors that come standard with the bag. I also have the black and blue small travelers- I do not need 3 black straps :/


----------



## VSOP

Jaime said:


> I just bought the leather one it is amazing. The leather is so soft and gorgeous. Unlike the canvas mini the leather one does have an interior pocket. I really didn't expect to buy but it was on sale and I wanted to grab one just to see if it was worth it and I'm glad I did. I got the pink I think they call it peach because 99% of my collection is black so this was a pop of colour without spending too much in case I don't use it often.




If you don’t mind me asking, how much was the mini leather on sale? I’m glad to hear it goes on sale. I’m ready to buy.


----------



## Jaime

I got it 25% off. Have also seen it 30% off.


----------



## ktlcdn

inkfade said:


> My mini leather tote in the car
> 
> View attachment 5010958


Hi! If it’s not a hassle for you may I see the inner parts of your leather mini tote 
My bf just bought one for me from a reseller and O would like to make sure it’s a real deal  I hope you understand!


----------



## toujours*chic

I got a 20% off discount for an online order that went sideways at NM- so tempted to buy the leather mini.


----------



## VSOP

toujours*chic said:


> I got a 20% off discount for an online order that went sideways at NM- so tempted to buy the leather mini.



Which color would you get?


----------



## toujours*chic

VSOP said:


> Which color would you get?


RED- should be here tomorrow


----------



## Naminé

I have the pink tie-dye tote in small! I am loving how comfortable and light this bag is.


----------



## Yuki85

Going home with this cutie ☺️


----------



## matchaormocha

Naminé said:


> I have the pink tie-dye tote in small! I am loving how comfortable and light this bag is.



So cute!  Great to hear that it's light, too!  I was wondering how well it is holding up since it's made of canvas...did you pretreat it with anything?


----------



## Naminé

matchaormocha said:


> So cute!  Great to hear that it's light, too!  I was wondering how well it is holding up since it's made of canvas...did you pretreat it with anything?


Thanks! I did not. I wasn't aware I could do that. But it holds up fine on its own.


----------



## matchaormocha

Naminé said:


> Thanks! I did not. I wasn't aware I could do that. But it holds up fine on its own.



Ah, good to know, thanks!


----------



## ghoulish

I couldn’t resist adding this “Year of the Tiger” mini to my handbag assortment. The jacquard is really substantial.

I don’t know if I’ll use the short fuzzy shoulder strap that came with it much but love carrying it top handle.


----------



## matchaormocha

ghoulish said:


> I couldn’t resist adding this “Year of the Tiger” mini to my handbag assortment. The jacquard is really substantial.
> 
> I don’t know if I’ll use the short fuzzy shoulder strap that came with it much but love carrying it top handle.



What an awesome way to celebrate year of the Tiger!  The tiger graphic is fun and clever with its double take.  Is it the same design on the reverse?


----------



## toujours*chic

ghoulish said:


> I couldn’t resist adding this “Year of the Tiger” mini to my handbag assortment. The jacquard is really substantial.
> 
> I don’t know if I’ll use the short fuzzy shoulder strap that came with it much but love carrying it top handle.
> 
> View attachment 5303335


This is way too cute!! Love all the little nuances- very clever- thank you for your lovely photo!


----------



## ghoulish

matchaormocha said:


> What an awesome way to celebrate year of the Tiger!  The tiger graphic is fun and clever with its double take.  Is it the same design on the reverse?


Thank you! The backside is just the white stripes with the standard MJ patch that's on the rest of the Tote bags. I agree on the graphic, it's super fun!


----------



## toujours*chic

Prices went up on the canvas travelers late yesterday:

mini150>175
small 175>195
large 195>215

I do not detect any other increases based on MJ website and major dept stores (Nordstrom, Saks, Bloomingdale's, NM) but you never know.

BTW, Bloomingdale's has this unicorn-


----------



## Jaime

This is kinda good I have 4 I have never used and want to sell. More chance of getting closer to my money back if the rrp is more.


----------



## 4purse

ghoulish said:


> I couldn’t resist adding this “Year of the Tiger” mini to my handbag assortment. The jacquard is really substantial.
> 
> I don’t know if I’ll use the short fuzzy shoulder strap that came with it much but love carrying it top handle.
> 
> View attachment 5303335


How are you liking this bag so far? Has it held up well? How about color transfer? I’m Contemplating ordering it but it looks rather thick and stiff, is it? Sure is pretty. I have the Mini in leather and love it.


----------



## ghoulish

4purse said:


> How are you liking this bag so far? Has it held up well? How about color transfer? I’m Contemplating ordering it but it looks rather thick and stiff, is it? Sure is pretty. I have the Mini in leather and love it.


Still loving this bag. It fits a ton and I haven't had any issues with color transfer (granted I've only used this top handle only.)

The fabric is pretty thick, but definitely not stiff. It's a bit flexible, but also holds its shape. The bottom is leather, so I think that helps prevent sagging.


----------



## toujours*chic

A small capsule collection was released and it seems like in a blink of an eye most of the dragon fire (orange) totes (mini & small canvas and leather) are sold out online. The large tote is still available. How is this possible? I contacted customer service with no explanation.


----------



## jessica.berman

I impulse ordered a black mini leather tote and it should arrive tomorrow.  I was pulled in by the "full grain leather" part because I've been looking for a thick squishy pebbled leather bag.  If the leather feels like what I've been wanting, I might have metal feet added to the bottom since that is the only thing I feel is missing from this bag.


----------



## PurseUOut

toujours*chic said:


> A small capsule collection was released and it seems like in a blink of an eye most of the dragon fire (orange) totes (mini & small canvas and leather) are sold out online. The large tote is still available. How is this possible? I contacted customer service with no explanation.



Dragonfire is available at Saks. Not sure for how long.












						Marc Jacobs The Leather Mini Tote Bag
					

Get free shipping and returns on Marc Jacobs The Leather Mini Tote Bag at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Marc Jacobs Totes and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## newaroundhere

PurseUOut said:


> Dragonfire is available at Saks. Not sure for how long.
> 
> View attachment 5396407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs The Leather Mini Tote Bag
> 
> 
> Get free shipping and returns on Marc Jacobs The Leather Mini Tote Bag at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Marc Jacobs Totes and other new arrivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com


Thank you! Just ordered dragon fire for my mom and the purple for me


----------



## jessica.berman

I’ve been loving my leather mini tote but wanted feet.  I added some tonight and am happy with how it turned out.


----------



## jessica.berman

I got it in True Red too!


----------



## mel823

jessica.berman said:


> I’ve been loving my leather mini tote but wanted feet.  I added some tonight and am happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402168


Where did you go to add feet to it?


----------



## jessica.berman

mel823 said:


> Where did you go to add feet to it?



I did them myself.  I ordered the feet and a set of leather punches on Amazon for about $18 ($7 for the feet).  A couple of years ago I got a quote from a leather/shoe repair place to add feet to a bag and it was going to be @ $80-90.  Since the tote doesn't have lining, it was a little easier marking where to punch and then screw the feet in.  I bought the red MJ tote too and added feet to that one.


----------

